# Kitchen clothes becoming fashionable?



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I was in an elevator at the New York New York with a woman (I just returned from Vegas). She looks like she is ready to have a good time; hair is done, nails are trimmed, perfume is pugnant. Out of the corner of my eye, I notice that she is wearing checked pants exactly like the ones I wear in the kitchen.

I had to take a careful double-take to confirm (had to make sure nobody gets the wrong idea with me staring down there), but they were definitely chef pants. They were trimmed, pressed, and held up with a leather belt, but they were chef pants nonetheless.

The next day, I go to the mall to go shopping and what do I see? Clogs... well not clogs, "Crocs". I laughed to myself as I looked at the styles they have, the cheapest pair they had was $30. Clogs in so many different colors and styles, but still clogs.

I wear my checked pants and clogs in the kitchen because they are appropriate for the job that I do. Never would I think of either as being fasnionable; much less would I wear either when I go out. What's next on the kitchen-to-fashion trend? Short sleeved cook shirts?


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

people are going to start wearing aprons for no apparent reason. big. white. aprons.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I have seen women wearing checked pants (same pattern as cook's pants) many times in about a 25 yr span. Many were nicely tailored though, and probably some finer material then a cotton/poly blend. It seems to me women are more open about clothing and styles and have a far better fashion sense then guys. I've also seen many people wearing those horrible colourful rubber hole-y clogs, especially in the summer.

Meh, it'll come and go with the fashions. Remember a few winters back EVERYBODY had to have some kind of a Pea-coat for winter?, Who cares? The cook's pants were designed for camoflouge purposes--the hound's tooth pattern conceals the stains a whole lot better then solid colours--a fact largely ignored by the fashion people....


----------



## katyaslime (Jan 12, 2008)

To be completely fair, I've been parading around in chef apparel since the age for 8. I actually insisted, for a period between 6th and 7th grade, that I be allowed to wear a toque to school. No one let me, but that's besides the point  I think I would LOVE to wear a chef's coat to my biology lab...just for the reactions.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I spent most of last sunday wandering round the house in my whites and an apron preparing dinner for the family before anyone pointed out it was my day off:lol:


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Hmmm I like a girl with an apron on and nothing else.


----------



## katyaslime (Jan 12, 2008)

You sir, are a sensible man. I know because if didn't allow her at least an apron...well she'll burn herself


----------



## annud (Oct 23, 2007)

I actually wore an apron for most of New Year's Eve, since I was cooking as the festivities were going and at some point during the evening figured there was little point in doffing it...


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I hate to admit, but I fell subject to my own criticism a few days ago.

I had made plans to go to dinner with some friends after work. Of course the rush comes in right as I plan to leave, so I end up staying another 45 minutes later. I end up flying straight from work to the restaurant with the time I had planned to go home and change now gone.

I quietly sneak into the restaurant (Chilis) in my whites, and of course the waiter makes a comment along the lines of "Oh no, I'm not sure if the food will be good enough for you". One of the plusses of being in whites is that I don't get carded, so I dove into an ice cold beer and continued the night normally.


----------

